# Varta batteries



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi all 
I think my leisure batteries have had it .
They are Varta and have this written on the side
Antrieb-und beleughtung (any know what this means?)
semi- traction
E33T 12V 75AH (5h) 90AH (20h) not sure what this means can anyone help?
As these have lasted 8years I am tempted to get the same again if they are available?.
All information will be helpful
Paul

Oops think I've put this in wrong place 8O


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mr Google says it means 'Drive & Lighting'


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Varta btys*



owl129 said:


> Hi all
> I think my leisure batteries have had it .
> They are Varta and have this written on the side
> Antrieb-und beleughtung (any know what this means?)
> ...


Hi

E33T 12V 75AH (5h) 90AH (20h) this is telling you the Ah amp/hour rating at two different discharge rates, in other words the faster you discharge them the less you actually get.

Antrieb-und beleughtung seems to translate as drive and lighting.

EDIT Vic beat me to it.

Martin


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

i also use varta semi tractions

how about these at £87 with free p&P

http://www.justcarbatteries.co.uk/i...le-batteries/varta-professional-dc-lfd90.html


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Batteries*



trek said:


> i also use varta semi tractions
> 
> how about these at £87 with free p&P
> 
> http://www.justcarbatteries.co.uk/i...le-batteries/varta-professional-dc-lfd90.html


Many thanks for the link I have just ordered a pair of the lfd90s from a firm called sybs of Sheffield for £87.6 8O (with free carrage)
You can't win can you I looked for ages to get a good price 

Regards Paul


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*amp reading*

Hi all
Ive fitted my new leisure batteries and all is working well except
my panel above the door is not reading the correct amps.
Is there some thing I must do to get it to read correctly??

many thanks

Paul :?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Paul,
Depending on what control panel you have in your Hymer, you need to tell it the amps that you have to play with. On my Hymer the instructions for the control panel (DT201) says to go into the menu and put the battery capacity as 80% of the battery size (220 x 0.8 = 176amps). Ifyou haven't got the instructions for your panel, you may find it on the downloadable manuals etc on here.
DavidL


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Brilliant battery, I have a pair which are now in their ninth year - fitted in 2005 and still giving good service  

£87 or thereabouts is a very good price.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*D201*



dalspa said:


> Paul,
> Depending on what control panel you have in your Hymer, you need to tell it the amps that you have to play with. On my Hymer the instructions for the control panel (DT201) says to go into the menu and put the battery capacity as 80% of the battery size (220 x 0.8 = 176amps). Ifyou haven't got the instructions for your panel, you may find it on the downloadable manuals etc on here.
> DavidL


Hi David
I have a DT201 panel but my instruction manual does not show how to do this and I can not find a download on here any chance you could walk me through this procedure?

Many thanks

Paul


----------

